# Schutzund 3 Sire and Dam



## dadsbestfriend (May 26, 2009)

Any correlation between schutzund 3 parents and an overly aggresive pup. I am looking at bringing in a puppy whos parents are both schutzund 3 and was wondering if there were any disadvantages of doing so if the puppy is solely for companionship. I tend to think it would not be an issue, but am not sure.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Absolutely not, in fact the most well behaved, stable, sound dogs I know/have known are SchH dogs.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Having SchH titled parents does not make pups "overly aggressive". In fact, in most cases SchH dogs are not aggressive. SchH dogs are evaluated for temperment. Aggression and drive are very different. The likelyhood of getting a drivier pup would be higher, but not aggressive.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Schutzhund is a sport, not a way of life - it teaches dogs to control their bite, not to encourage aggressiveness. They are also required to participate in 2 other disciplines, tracking and obedience, so it can be a very good test of temperament/character, and in fact started out as a multi level test to see which dogs should be used for breeding - and which should not.

Is it POSSIBLE for parents with SchH degrees to produce aggressive pups? Yes of course, but that's possible whether or not the dogs are SchH dogs. It's the result of bad breeding, not because of the sport itself. I belonged to a club for a number of years, and most of the dogs there, including mine, were highly social, well able to distinguish between following highly stylized exercises on the field, and real life.

________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSd - at the Bridge


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Not all SchH 3 dogs are the total package, going to come down to the lines & the breeder.
Some working-lines are known for strong natural aggression with extreme drives, needed for high placement in sport.


----------



## dadsbestfriend (May 26, 2009)

Thank you all so very much!! I love this forum and am looking forward to a chunk of time to sit and absorb all the threads. I do have a specific question regarding what SchH -3 "drive" is. What is ment by a higher drive? Just the eagerness to accomplish comands or are you refering to the dogs energy level?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Chris,

Regarding drive (and other various GSD "vocabulary" words you'll likely encounter) I'd recommend this article as it does a fantastic job of explaining all those terms and what they translate to with regards to temperament and behavior:

Elements of Temperament


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Drives are nothing more than instincts.</span> *

Here is a Quote from Dean Calderon "Protection Drives" from Schutzhund USA.



> Quote:EXTINCTION is the absolute absence
> of interest in the stimulus.
> 
> PREY DRIVE is the innate desire to
> ...


You also have Food & Sex Drive, think you get the idea


----------

